# William White: The Covenanters’ resistance to tyranny was not rebellion



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 9, 2020)

It is rebellion to break the law of the land, when it is not contrary to the word of God; but when the law commands to do what God has forbidden, to refuse obedience is not to infringe the rights of sovereigns, but to maintain the rights of God, to maintain his sole supremacy over the conscience, which can only be maintained, by obeying God rather than man, in all cases where their commands come into collision. ...

And if all national power and authority be inherent in the nation, if rulers are merely the organs of the community, then, when they set aside the laws and constitutions of the kingdom, when they cease to answer the ends for which they have been raised to the thrones of justice, when they oppose and oppress not merely a minority of their subjects, but oppose and oppress the majority of the nation from whom all their authority is derived, in such circumstances a nation has the right, and it is its duty, to resume into its own hands that authority which is used against the public interests. ...

For more, see William White: The Covenanters’ resistance to tyranny was not rebellion.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

